#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Sta jij ook voor open om nieuwe vriendinnen te ontmoeten?

## Temschoen_

Dan ben je bij VriendinVoorJou aan het juiste ad


Hee lieve meiden,


Net zoals jullie allemaal ben ook ik opzoek naar een leuke, gezellige en spontane vriendinnen! Wat mij betreft maakt het niet uit of je ver weg woont of dichtbij, contact kan ik mijn ogen altijd!


Mailen, what's appen, via facebook kletsen en gewoon gezellig afspreken is allemaal gezellig toch?! Als de klik er is, maakt de afstand absoluut niet uit! Ik hoop iets van jullie te horen als dit bericht je aanspreekt!


Veel liefs en tot horens, :blozen:

----------


## Krullie1123

Stuur me een berichtje lijkt me leuk!

----------


## samarrrr

heyy ik zag jou profil was wel geintressert hebje meschien app gr hajar

----------


## marokkaanse gucci lady

Slm dames

ik ben ook op zoek naar nieuwe vriendinnen maar ben bijna nooit online stuur me een prive bericht kunnen we nrs uitwisselen.

Groetjes xx

----------


## Framboosje_

heej meiden stuur mij ook een bericht, verveel me ook zo erg nadat ik me opleiding afgerond heb.

hoor het snel

----------


## Lady-32

Ik wil ook graag joinen 😊 ladies only pls  :Smilie:

----------


## Amal-22

Stuur me even een berichtje ik sta zeker open voor nieuwe vriendschap

----------


## Mintgroen24

Salaam, hoe is het met jullie? Ik wil mij ook graag toevoegen, ladies only Please!! :blij:

----------


## anoniemeke

Sniff sniff ik wil ook nieuwe vriendinnen leren kennen. Zijn er ook dames uit Belgi +/- mijn leeftijd 38. Laat maar weten

----------


## Riffia_37

> Sniff sniff ik wil ook nieuwe vriendinnen leren kennen. Zijn er ook dames uit Belgi +/- mijn leeftijd 38. Laat maar weten


Ik kom uit Brabant ben 37 jaar

----------


## evergreen

Super leuk!!! Kun je me je app mailen
en wie weet tot spreeksss inshaAllaah

liefs

----------


## ibtissam.

Hehe Is een super idee om leuke vriendinnen te leren kennen. Als het nog vantoepassing is mag je me zeker pm groetjes

----------


## Aysee

Salaam Aleykoem beste zusters,

Het lijkt me ook leuk om nieuwe zusters te leren kennen! Ik ben zelf alhamdoullilah een bekeerling!

----------


## Princessjje

Hey ik ben ook opzoek naar nieuwe vriendinnen dus meiden stuur me een priveberichtje

----------


## Naadioos

Bericht me

----------


## indisch-1990

leuk, ik sta ook open voor nieuwe vriendschap

----------


## Firr

Lijkt mij ook leuk.
Meiden die in omgeving van A'dam wonen?

----------


## krullie_1987

Hoi..

Lijkt mij ook leuk! Ben zelf 31.. pm maar..
Gr

----------


## lady87

Ik kom uit omg Utrecht en bij over een week 29 hahah wie wilt er een keer iets leuks doen!

----------


## Weegschaaltje

Hai meiden, ik sta ook open om nieuwe meiden te leren kennen, liefste rond mijn leeftijd. 30+
PM maar

----------


## Shorty92

Lijkt me super leuk!!! Pm me xx

----------

